# audi consert to rns-e in a -98 c5



## hansol123 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi, im still looking around for some info on this issue, i have spoken with vagnavs.com and kufatec about this but they are not sure, kufatec told me that it's possible with the can bus emulator but i wont get navi to work in the cluster lcd and no steering wheel integration 

and vagnavs.com says it's not possible due to many issues with this being a pre 2002 car. 

witch one of them have the correct info? 

and going from a singel din audi consert to a double din player i know i need a double din cage, 
but is there more that need to be changed? the climate control module and hazard and esp buttons olso? 

have seen som aftermarket double din player on ebay they say acts like the original player, but im no comfortable putting some china player that cost 750 bucks when i can get a uses rns-e for 850,- 

the aftermarket player 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-RNS-E-...deo&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cfadf799d#ht_2061wt_905

kufatec(can bus emulator and harness) 
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/

vagnavs.com (rns-e unit) 
http://vagnavs.com/


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't think you can easily put the double-din console in a pre-facelift car, as much of the wiring including the climate control is different. A friend of mine tried an early climate control in a late car and it melted the wiring harness!  I suspect you would have to change quite a lot of the climate control harness and possily bits of the hvac system as well as the functionality seems to be different between early and late.

I would go with vagnavs tbh and say it isn't possible sorry!


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

are you in Europe or North America ? 
if you planning to install NAV, you have two options
either convert to original Navigation for that year
something like this one








in Europe 1998 had this unit available , 
you will need following
double din cage
climate control unit
lower cigarette tray

the upper buttons stay the same and trim cover, 
if you have full size LCD in instrument cluster then you can see the directions on the cluster, however the maps will be outdated 

if you want to go for rnse,it is not worth it, due to CANBUS issues and function , kufatec emulators are problematic, best option would be go with aftermarket unit that doesn't require canbus , there are some on ebay selling from china that don't require CANBUS to work, only with those units you will not be able to see on dashboard


----------

